# What size tyres!!!!



## SDolton (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi all. I have recent refurbished a Gresham flyer for my daughter










However the 16x 1.75 rear tyres don't fit and pop off the rims (about 5mm too big)
Anyone know what size tyres I should be using as I'm struggling to find out??!!

Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE. This section is for introductions. You may be better off posting in the approriate category. In this case try teh Tricycles, kids bicycles and childrens riding vehicles. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 9, 2015)

Welcome to The CABE!  Nice job on the Flyer  
What is written on the original and replacement tires? Asking because while it doesn't seem to make sense, 1.75" and 1 3/4" are not the same in the world of bicycle tires.
The "bead diameter" for a 16 x 1.75" tire measures 305mm, and 317mm for a 16 x 1 3/4".
Maybe this is the problem?


----------



## SDolton (Jul 9, 2015)

The front tyre said 16x 1.75 I assumed (stupidly) the rear was the same and binned the old tyres!!
Only to then relive the front wheel has been replaced for more modem 16" wheel hence the 16x1.75s don't fit the rear.
Are you saying that 16x 1.3/4 would fit? Not sure how if the bead diameter is smaller on a 16x 1.75??


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 9, 2015)

Can you tell me everything that is written on the tires, and are they all the same?


----------



## SDolton (Jul 9, 2015)

There was no writing on the tyres or on the wheels.
If you look closely at the pictures you can see by how much they don't fit. It's approx 10mm


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks, what is written on the tires that are on it now?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 9, 2015)

I zoomed in and see 305 on the tire. 
A 14 x 1.75" tire bead diameter is 288. I'd measure the diameter of the rims, maybe there are 14" on the back and 16" on the front.


----------



## SDolton (Jul 9, 2015)

Ok thanks I'll look into it


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 9, 2015)

Cool, please come back and let us know what you figure out.


----------



## spoker (Jul 9, 2015)

i just sold a trike,wanted to restoer it with ww tires,did alot of research for ww tires to use on the og wheels,very limited product out there,i found newer kids bikes on craigs list that had the appropiate modern rims,converted my hard tires to balloon tires,the best chance i had finding tires was to google search baby bugy tires,the trike places i tried were very limited in size and only had nos hard tires at $129.00 each


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 9, 2015)

SDolton said:


> Ok thanks I'll look into it





Alternatively, fill with air slowly and keep  pushing the bead in as it fills. once the bead catches everywhere  it ought to stay right.


----------



## T-Mar (Jul 10, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I zoomed in and see 305 on the tire.
> A 14 x 1.75" tire bead diameter is 288. I'd measure the diameter of the rims, maybe there are 14" on the back and 16" on the front.




With all due respect, that does not sound right. A 14 x 1.75" rim/tire would have a 254mm BSD. A 288mm BSD would be a British 14 x 1-3/8". Based on tire size discrepancy in the pics and the fact that this is a British tricycle, it probably is 14 x 1-3/8" on the rear. Still, as you suggest I'd be measuring the outer diameter of the rims. Alternately, there may be Endrick size codes stamped on the rim, which would provide a definitive answer.

Given the potential difficulty in finding white tires in this size, the eventual solution might be to lace, modern 16 x 1.75" rims onto the existing hubs.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 10, 2015)

T-Mar said:


> With all due respect, that does not sound right. A 14 x 1.75" rim/tire would have a 254mm BSD. A 288mm BSD would be a British 14 x 1-3/8".




So it is, thanks for the correction


----------

